# GBAA State 3-D Scores



## red1691 (Aug 11, 2014)

A Big Thank You goes out to Brian and Larry for all the hard work to pull off a good shoot, If you would get rid of those hills it would be better
Here are the scores.


----------



## oldgeez (Aug 11, 2014)

we are lucky, one side was almost level and very nice.  of course, the mullet shot worse on the easy side...even ole Lynnwood whooped me??  I gotta do something, or my stuff is going on e bay, lol


----------



## tomski007 (Aug 11, 2014)

GBAA ??? Must be a real popular organization to have 30 shooters at the "STATE CHAMPIONSHIP 3-D". Last year if I remember correctly the amount of participation was higher. What kind of competition is there when there are 12 classes with only 1 entry. 40% of the shooters only had to show up to win.
How many shooters were turned away because they only wanted to shoot for fun. Last year they turned away more fun shooters than they had contestants. This year they decided to accommodate the fun shooter by only charging them $25.00 to shoot.
I glad to see the GBAA really promoting archery in the state of Georgia.
GBAA- You might want to reflect on your mission.


----------



## watermedic (Aug 11, 2014)

tomski007 said:


> GBAA ??? Must be a real popular organization to have 30 shooters at the "STATE CHAMPIONSHIP 3-D". Last year if I remember correctly the amount of participation was higher. What kind of competition is there when there are 12 classes with only 1 entry. 40% of the shooters only had to show up to win.
> How many shooters were turned away because they only wanted to shoot for fun. Last year they turned away more fun shooters than they had contestants. This year they decided to accommodate the fun shooter by only charging them $25.00 to shoot.
> I glad to see the GBAA really promoting archery in the state of Georgia.
> GBAA- You might want to reflect on your mission.



Tomski

You are an ill informed minion!!

No one has been turned away from a GBAA shoot for at least the time that I have been involved (5+ years)

Get your facts straight before you post junk that you have no idea about!


----------



## tomski007 (Aug 12, 2014)

Minion, is that your 50 cent word of the day? And you are an ill informed loudmouth. My son and myself  were personally turned away last year.
Were you there, did you help set up the course, did you work the registration table?
In the 5 years I have been on this forum it seems you are best at


----------



## watermedic (Aug 12, 2014)

You were not turned away.

You could have paid for a bowhunter membership to shoot for the State Championship. Which is only like $25.

Or you could have shot in the guest class.

We (GBAA) have always let the host club piggyback a club shoot with the state shoot before the NFAA adopted the guest class.



That is the facts!! So who is really the pot stirrer!!


----------



## tomski007 (Aug 12, 2014)

Some people are born hardheaded, you seem to work at it.   It's hard to have a battle of wits with an unarmed person but I will do my best.
You were not there. Your GBAA pres told us he did not want to have people shooting for fun or in the guest class because we would interfere the people shooting for a state title. I have two very reliable witnesses  who shall remain nameless so you don't drag them through the mud.
FACTS- You say you deal in facts. How many facts did you have when you were assassinating another mans character  earlier this year. You had NO reason to question another mans character on say so, especially on an open forum. I know that man and would vouch for him anyday.
It seems you should direct your energy into improving the GBAA since you're involved.


----------



## watermedic (Aug 12, 2014)

Now the real issue comes out!

You are more than welcome to discuss that matter with me in person. Although I doubt that you ever will. My facts were upheld in a meeting of the N Ga circuit. The issue with that is over and I believe that the archers involved are better for it. 


I will go as far as calling - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - on being turned away from a shoot by Tom Boots! He would never do that.


----------



## tomski007 (Aug 12, 2014)

No the original issue here is the health of the GBAA. You wanted facts, I gave you facts. They did not suite you so you choose to disregard them.

Now you have called me a liar on an open forum with nothing to back you up(facts). So as far as I am concerned I will discard you like something smelly I stepped in.


----------



## watermedic (Aug 12, 2014)

I have given you the option of discussing this face to face!!

We have a shoot in two weeks at Fort Gordon. Come on out and we will talk about it. 

There it is, put up or shut up!!

We are giving away over $1500 in prizes also.  Hunting set ups only though.


----------



## watermedic (Aug 12, 2014)

And by the way, you have given what you say are facts. 

You and your two folks would be the first that have been turned away under the current administration. 

I don't know you so don't expect me to go against someone I have known for 25 years based on a statement from you!


----------



## Monster02 (Aug 14, 2014)

I believe I had somebody shooting my group this past weekend that was shooting for fun!!!


----------



## tomski007 (Aug 14, 2014)

Are you wassisnames neighbor? I did say it was last year we were turned away, not this past weekend. I guess is not the same as a fact.
Must be something in the water down there.


----------



## red1691 (Aug 15, 2014)

tomski007 said:


> Some people are born hardheaded, you seem to work at it.   It's hard to have a battle of wits with an unarmed person but I will do my best.
> You were not there. Your GBAA pres told us he did not want to have people shooting for fun or in the guest class because we would interfere the people shooting for a state title. I have two very reliable witnesses  who shall remain nameless so you don't drag them through the mud.
> FACTS- You say you deal in facts. How many facts did you have when you were assassinating another mans character  earlier this year. You had NO reason to question another mans character on say so, especially on an open forum. I know that man and would vouch for him anyday.
> It seems you should direct your energy into improving the GBAA since you're involved.



I was there at the sign in table in 2013! Y'all came in late to a shot gun start (9:00am) the shooters were all ready out shooting on the course! You were told you could wait till the 1:00pm shoot time, You did not want to wait and said you would just go to a shoot down the road, and then you left. 
There has been a Guest Class at the GBAA 3-D shoots for the past 5 years.
Again Thanks to Gainesville for putting on a Great shoot!!


----------



## tomski007 (Aug 15, 2014)

My God they're coming out of the woodwork. Do you think if you outnumber me you might get a valid point in.


----------



## watermedic (Aug 15, 2014)

No but the whole truth did finally come out. Not just your version!

You must have a lot of buddies as big a jerk as you are!!


----------



## tomski007 (Aug 15, 2014)

So sad.


----------



## jimmy11 (Aug 22, 2014)

watermedic said:


> And by the way, you have given what you say are facts.
> 
> You and your two folks would be the first that have been turned away under the current administration.
> 
> I don't know you so don't expect me to go against someone I have known for 25 years based on a statement from you!



My wife and I were turned away also...could have made and extra buck or two. I would have given ya a $20 each just to go shoot 15 targets, "since it was a shotgun start i cant let you on the course at 9:15" well judging by the 7 cars in the parking lot on sunday i would think that 2 people just shooting for fun would have been able to stay out of the way. The guy i talked to was nice enough but if your promoting the sport of archery why would you turn away 2 new shooters? Not trying to stir the pot just my 2cents.


----------



## tomski007 (Aug 22, 2014)

Go ahead and
You better have 6 witnesses wearing halos.


----------

